# what games do u play with your fluff?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

fetch ,
catch ,
hide n seek ..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A lot of tug and fetch


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hide and seek too. Nothing better than seeing Benny's face when he finds me!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

tug and fetch


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bailey love "pillow time"! I hide my head under the pillow and call him (sounding frantic) and he finds even the smallest opening to get under the pillow with me and we smooch ..... LOL


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Mitzy LOVES to fetch. She has this small obsession with the cuz balls and she will fetch one until your arm goes out :blink: She is so silly!! She also loves to play tug


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I read that playing tug encourages aggression and teaches them not to give things back to you when you try to get them. No?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I thought I read that playing tug encourages aggression and teaches them not to give things back to you when you try to get them. No?


really? hmm....i didn't find that to be the case with remy but maybe every dog is different? he loves playing tug and fetch and he shows absolutely no signs of aggression whatsoever :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

remy said:


> really? hmm....i didn't find that to be the case with remy but maybe every dog is different? he loves playing tug and fetch and he shows absolutely no signs of aggression whatsoever :thumbsup:


well that's no surprise! remy is the sweetest, least reactive dog i've ever seen LOL. i am guilty of playing tug with leila from time to time, but she gets really into it and does this adorable little growl. i'm not sure if I should stop playing with her when she does that or if she's just playing...


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> well that's no surprise! remy is the sweetest, least reactive dog i've ever seen LOL. i am guilty of playing tug with leila from time to time, but she gets really into it and does this adorable little growl. i'm not sure if I should stop playing with her when she does that or if she's just playing...


I'm no expert but if she enjoys it I would play. I believe it is the interaction with your dog that builds bonds. Bailey likes tug and growls at me too but I don't think he is being aggressive he is just playing.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I also play a lot of tug, fetch, hide & seek as well as training games. 

Tug is fine as long as there are rules. Here is something I've posted before:

Actually tug or any other 'rough' play will not make a dog aggressive.

Tug is fine as long as rules are used. 
Jean Donaldson's Rules of Tug 
1. Dog "outs" on cue
- Lets go of the toy immediately when cued

2. Dog may not take or retake until invited to do so
- He may only grab the toy when you say okay

3. Frequent Obedience Breaks
- Have him work for the toy (sits, downs, etc...)

4. Zero Tolerance of Accidents 
- Teeth touch you = end of game. Take the toy away, put it up and the game is finished.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

MandyMc65 said:


> I also play a lot of tug, fetch, hide & seek as well as training games.
> 
> Tug is fine as long as there are rules. Here is something I've posted before:
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks! This is really helpful. I'll definitely try these.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> well that's no surprise! remy is the sweetest, least reactive dog i've ever seen LOL. i am guilty of playing tug with leila from time to time, but she gets really into it and does this adorable little growl. i'm not sure if I should stop playing with her when she does that or if she's just playing...


remy does that little adorable growl too but it's quite harmless so i wouldn't worry too much about it ashley


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MandyMc65 said:


> I also play a lot of tug, fetch, hide & seek as well as training games.
> 
> Tug is fine as long as there are rules. Here is something I've posted before:
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I was going to post a reply about tug and saw this. Wonderful breakdown of the "rules." 

Tug is actually a great confidence builder in a shy dog, so they say. I love playing tug and retrieve with my guys. We also have play tunnels. We take obedience classes and do "heeling" and "rally" exercises around cones and stuff for fun. The Nina Ottoson toys are great for games. 

I have a board game that I need to have some friends come over and play with me. It is called My Dog Can Do That. I have had it for years, but we need some competition. 
Amazon.com: My Dog Can Do That: Toys & Games


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> I also play a lot of tug, fetch, hide & seek as well as training games.
> 
> Tug is fine as long as there are rules. Here is something I've posted before:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this post .... these are great rules to go by:chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Umm... Carina - is that game going to make it in your bag for Atlanta?!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MandyMc65 said:


> Umm... Carina - is that game going to make it in your bag for Atlanta?!


Oh Mandy, I don't know. I am trying to figure out how I can fit all the grooming stuff required for two fluffs and still have room for my clothes.  Last year mom was mad at me because I asked her to share a suitcase with me so we could have a separate one for the dog. This year she lost her carry-on too because we are taking two. 

I'll have a look though. Maybe I can figure it out. It really is a fun game.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a firm believer in what Mandy posted. Tug is a great game. Here is Roo playing tug (play growling is just fine).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We play tug - sometimes all 3 of us tugging on the same toy together. We tried fetch, but they don't see the value in that so they quit bringing back the toy. (The just look at each other as if to say "boy isn't she stupid"). We also play what I call "doggy smackdown" where we all three roll around on the floor together and wrestle gently and smooch each other! That's one of our favorites.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We play tag,I chase them and they chase me. I'm real careful to as not to step on them or accidentally kick them.They love to get the zoomies ,where they run like little maniacs. 
They also bait the cat into running so they can chase him. He seems to like it,he'll bait them to chase him too,then jump up high where they can't reach him and taunt them. After a while they all lay down together,I'll have to get pictures sometime,it's like Harry the cat is one of the pack. We play fetch and a little tug . I don't to it too rough so they don't hurt themselves.I heard it can loosen teeth if played to aggresively. they always give up the toy and don't take it back until I say ok,that's our rules. If they try to take it back,they get a "no". I hold it close to their mouth and they don't take it until I say ok. They do the little growlies but it's not aggresive it's more excited utterance growling.
We do play tricks like, sit and dance,roll over and so on too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I almost forgot - Sweetness like to play "flip the tripod" - my dainty, prissy little diva will put her head and shoulder underneath Tessa where the leg is missing, then rise up so she's picking Tessa up off the ground as if she's trying to flip her over. This usually results in a lively game of chase around the house, with the lead changing several times! I just sit back and shake my head at my little babies!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

My husband loves to play (and I love to watch) "Where's Daddy?" He lies down on the floor and puts a blanket over and tucks it in under his body and then calls for Dora. She has a great time climbing all over him while he eggs her on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh I forgot about rolling on the carpet or the grass and tusseling and smoochies! Get your footsies and Al loves the find daddy under the blankets game. He also hides from them when he comes home from work and they have to find him,the find daddy game.. Al likes to growl like a monster and jump out of the bushes sometimes too or hold his arms up and growl,they just bark at him and jump all over him. It's so cute to see a grown man play w/ fluffs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

One of our favs is playing with a cat toy.
It is the plastic stick with a string attached to it, and a ball on the end of the string! They LOVE it! 
I don't let them grab the ball for long, mostly they are chasing it. This game never fails to grab their attention. 
Paris likes it better than fetch.

They went bananas :sHa_banana: over a laser pointer that my parents have. 
But I didn't but one yet. *Are laser pointers safe???* I wasn't sure, so I thought I'd wait.

I think my girls are cats...:blush:

They also love to wrestle and I just bought them a play tunnel/tent set.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Canada said:


> One of our favs is playing with a cat toy.
> It is the plastic stick with a string attached to it, and a ball on the end of the string! They LOVE it!
> I don't let them grab the ball for long, mostly they are chasing it. This game never fails to grab their attention.
> Paris likes it better than fetch.
> ...


 Amber just loves the laser pointer,just make sure it never hits their eyes and they'll be fine. We keep it pointed at the floor,as soon as she tries to look up,we let go of the button and the light goes out ,then she looks at the floor,looking for the red dot.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I was going to post a reply about tug and saw this. Wonderful breakdown of the "rules."
> 
> ...


My sweet Miss D is a shy/sensitive/mental little thing, and our trainer recommended tug to get her engaged, it works a treat!!

I second, or third, or whatever we are up to ... Mandy's great post, tug is awesome fun, with *rules*! If mine dont give it up when I ask, game is over & I have been known to leave the room to make that point!! LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We play: Tug, fetch, hide and seek. I also have some dog 'brain' puzzles for her that she loves to play with.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> well that's no surprise! remy is the sweetest, least reactive dog i've ever seen LOL. i am guilty of playing tug with leila from time to time, but she gets really into it and does this adorable little growl. i'm not sure if I should stop playing with her when she does that or if she's just playing...


ive read that too n dolce does the same thing n starts nipping on my arm.. thats when we stop . lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> I also play a lot of tug, fetch, hide & seek as well as training games.
> 
> Tug is fine as long as there are rules. Here is something I've posted before:
> 
> ...


great set of rules, interesting to see what you play with ur pups , i also play the chase game too .


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> We play: Tug, fetch, hide and seek. I also have some dog 'brain' puzzles for her that she loves to play with.


What sorts of brain puzzles? I'm intrigued... :yes:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> What sorts of brain puzzles? I'm intrigued... :yes:


there are many brain puzzles for dogs out there but one of the more popular ones is nina ottosson. some are pretty complex. too bad remy just looks at it and lays next to it :w00t:

- HOME


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

remy said:


> there are many brain puzzles for dogs out there but one of the more popular ones is nina ottosson. some are pretty complex. too bad remy just looks at it and lays next to it :w00t:
> 
> - HOME


Oh, ok. Thanks! I have a feeling that's what Leila would do, too. Even the food ones..she's barely motivated enough to eat her food when it's right in front of her, let alone if she had to WORK for it! LOL.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Michelle, for the advice on the lasers.

I watched the link for the Nina Ottosson toys. My two would go crazy for those puzzles! 
They would enjoy something like that. Coco is really food motivated. And Paris is really curious. I call her "The Inspector"
Currently, I feed them breakfast in 2 treat balls so they will eat slower and be entertained.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany likes to play fetch and tug with plush toys. We also sometimes like to put one of her favorite toys under a blanket and she has to figure out how to get it out from under there.

As far as toys that get her thinking, she likes hide-a-squirrel and the holee roller. She also likes it when we put kibble/peanut butter in her kong stuff-a-ball.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo loves fetch!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hide n seek. in other words "find me". Find the toy.
tug, fetch, touch me, and a lot of tricks...figure 8's around cones, file your nails, high fives, And some Nina Ottoson toys.


----------

